# new one



## cowboyuptex (Jan 28, 2014)

Weather Channel has issued a travel warning due to snowfall and bad road conditions. They suggest that anyone travelling in the current icy conditions should ensure they have the following:ShovelBlankets or sleeping bagExtra clothing including hat and gloves24 hours worth of foodDe-IcerRock SaltFlashlight with spare batteriesRoad Flares or Reflective TrianglesFull gas CanFirst Aid KitBooster cables I looked like an idiot when I got on the bus this morning!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 1, 2014)

Funny!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 1, 2014)

haha armageddon?


----------

